# The Slippery Slope....



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Just thought I would post a few pics and share my progression down the slope over the past three months since joining Puff.com

I will try to make this chronological.

My first humidors

















The stick that introduced me to Nicotine poisoning and retrohaling!









My first order and box.

















My first ashtray and first Cohiba(none maduro) - very rare wooley mammoth tusk









My first bomb - Thanks Warren! and my first Cohiba









My first international bomb- Thanks Kym









My first real ashtray









Now onto the main reason for the post - proof that this aint no slope but an effin cliff...............


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

..........

My vino's journey
Arrival 6th of March 2010









After first humidor was removed and repackaged for more room. 26th of April 2010









After some temporary SC trays were sourced and 200 cigars arrived on my door step rearrangement. 7th May 2010.
























































*End result!*









Ahhhhh OCD can chill now!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow Scott.... any sign of hitting the bottom?


----------



## Technomage (Dec 27, 2009)

man that was adventure, I hope in another year or so we see how much further have gotten  
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Damn Scott, that is a beautiful collection of smokes bro, and with the new duties being what they are
looks like your OCD pay off well for you this time !! :thumb:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Yee-OWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:faint:


What a Ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's a Beautiful Collection all right!!!!!!!!! :clap2:..... :clap2:..... :clap2:..... :clap2:.....



:yo:


.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Looks like a good start to me!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Dang man thats a nice set up you've got.


----------



## StephenW (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow. Needless to say, this is pretty freaking awesome.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

freakin awesome Scott!


now what are the odds someone would post the same reply while i was reading this post?? freakin awesome!


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Magnate said:


> Wow Scott.... any sign of hitting the bottom?


Yeah the bottom's in sight, problem is there's an escalator back to the top.....



Cigary said:


> Looks like a good start to me!


Thanks yeah a good start with a long way to go. I've seen other collections on here and this is a small drop in the ocean, the scary thing is hopefully there's about 20 years ahead of me to catch up. I'd be scared to see what's sitting in your humi's Gary.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I see that all my mocking has led to some serious problems.

I'll stop before you get any further. That's a very impressive stash.


----------



## bbrodnax (Apr 24, 2010)

Three months....my wife would break it off in my ass.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, great collection and thanks for sharing.

If I went off the slope that fast my wife would have started buying so many shoes to keep up I would have to add on to the house.


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice! That is what I want when I grow up.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow, you have a very nice collection!! Cohiba maduro looks tasty!! Beautiful set up!!


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

bbrodnax said:


> Three months....my wife would break it off in my ass.


Probably why I'm single.



dyieldin said:


> Nice! That is what I want when I grow up.


Who said anything about being grown up?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

s_vivo said:


> Probably why I'm single.


Soooooo does that mean you're fair game then? LOL jk jk! Dayum bro that's one crazy treasure box you have there! I've been wondering what you had up your sleeve ever since you said you had both CC's I was looking at a few weeks ago! Well, now I know! Haha congrats man!
:high5:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

CC Whore! Teasing No Good SOB Bastage! LMAO. Nah, J/K mate. I'm not posting mine up anymore because in four months you have trumped my Vino. Mind you, thanks for the splits to get mine back up to speed. Nice!:bounce::hungry:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

That's a beautiful set up Scott! very impressive


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

eyesack said:


> Soooooo does that mean you're fair game then? LOL jk jk! Dayum bro that's one crazy treasure box you have there! I've been wondering what you had up your sleeve ever since you said you had both CC's I was looking at a few weeks ago! Well, now I know! Haha congrats man!
> :high5:


Dude I'm flattered and all but not really my cup of tea, thanks for the offer though, LMAO.
Still got a few treasures up my sleeve I don't want to give away all my secrets.



Tashaz said:


> CC Whore! Teasing No Good SOB Bastage! LMAO. Nah, J/K mate. I'm not posting mine up anymore because in four months you have trumped my Vino. Mind you, thanks for the splits to get mine back up to speed. Nice!:bounce::hungry:


I might have a few more regular production sticks than you temporarily but I'm sure that'll change shortly, plus I'm sure you have a few secrets hidden in your humi's.:mmph:


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

smelvis said:


> That's a beautiful set up Scott! very impressive


Thanks mate, just playing a bit of catch up to Uncle Dave and Ron (plus a few others)! 
I think I've got a very long way to go and many years ahead of me to even get close I think!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Salivating---------Dribble, Dribble---you get the picture! Nice...........


----------



## kutzy33 (Apr 25, 2010)

Scott, thats awsome man. What a sick collection!


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow, Sh!t, Damn!! That's a great collection Scott.

You put most of us to shame with that.

Congrats mate


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

WaW!


----------



## moznmar (Sep 4, 2007)

Great looking collection. I'm not jealoous at all.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

That's pretty impressive!


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow that's an impressive stash, even for someone who's been at it a while but in 3 months time is ridiculous. Me want!


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

3 months? I don't know what to say.


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow! How do you decide what to smoke next? Must be nice to stand there looking and trying to choose.... for hours...


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Me neither...


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Very cool thread man, that was a really cool read! I like how you documented the progression of insanity.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

dyieldin said:


> Wow! How do you decide what to smoke next? Must be nice to stand there looking and trying to choose.... for hours...


Nope I just grab the closest NC's(most of which are smoking great now!)because everything else is sleeping at the moment. I normally have one or two CCs before putting about 3 quarters of them down to rest and leave the other couple out to smoke over the next six - twelve months. Anything that hasn't improved in twelve months I will probably start smoking more of them, if they have improved the will get tagged for ageing. There are only a few more I want to grab before I start building up my regular smoking stock, which at the moment seem to be RASS and mag 46's. I'll start to slow down to a box or two a month soon.



Claes said:


> Very cool thread man, that was a really cool read! I like how you documented the progression of insanity.


There was no progression - I also was, still am and always be insane....if I wasn't then I wouldn't be normal, right?


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Woohoo another first this week!!!

My first moldy box (that sounds wrong on so many levels)


----------



## kutzy33 (Apr 25, 2010)

Looking at those moldy maduros makes me want to cry....is that normal?


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

kutzy33 said:


> Looking at those moldy maduros makes me want to cry....is that normal?


I hope not! I've changed vendors now anyway.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm assuming they showed up moldy? What recourse do you have other then to change vendors? Are they going to make it right? 

Sorry to see that man ...


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

No need to be sorry, shit happens. Yup they showed up in that condition, they have offered a full refund of the purchase price after I send them back. As far as postage back goes they said they will make that up with singles next order - what next order? Also I'm not interested purchasing singles from halfway across the world.

This just shows me that these guys don't really give a shit about the conditions their smokes are kept in, it looks like these things were actually quite over humidified at some point as there are visible water marks on the cedar inserts.

They also tried the plume line on me, I didn't know plume grew on cedar inserts? Also it looks like I will be out of pocket for the $150.60 duty charge as well. Pissed off? slightly but as I said at the start of the post - shit happens, I try to make sure that shit only happens once.

Also for anyone's interest it was an 07 box so they are on the older side, still no excuse.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I bet I know who the vender is---and I bet Dave knows also!

What a sham they are running--it never ends...So sorry to hear this Scott. I had to learn the hard way also!


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

tobacmon said:


> I bet I know who the vender is---and I bet Dave knows also!
> 
> What a sham they are running--it never ends...So sorry to hear this Scott. I had to learn the hard way also!


Doesn't bother me, they've lost my business and anyone's business who asks me my opinion of them as a vendor. There's no way I would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

so who is the supplier


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

southoz said:


> so who is the supplier


It's against the rules to discuss suppliers on the forum Scott, especially in the OPEN. LOL. *Hint, Hint*


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

s_vivo said:


> Doesn't bother me, they've lost my business and anyone's business who asks me my opinion of them as a vendor. There's no way I would recommend them to anyone.


Thx for verifying in a PM Scott---I figured it was the vender many here are having problems with. Funny how she offers to make it up on our next purchase ---She must think they are the only place on earth!


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

WAW!


----------

